# Through a Dog's Eyes - Book



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Heard an interview with the author, Jennifer Arnold and this sounds like a really sweet book.

Amazon.com: Through a Dog's Eyes (9781400068883): Jennifer Arnold: Books

Editorial Reviews
From Publishers Weekly
Arnold, founder and executive director of Canine Assistants, a nonprofit organization dedicated to providing service dogs for people with disabilities, educates and inspires in this transformative guide to training and celebrating service animals. Diagnosed with multiple sclerosis at age 16, Arnold was encouraged by her father to start an organization devoted to helping people with physical disabilities. Now after 20 years of dog training, she shares her methodology and stories of canine intelligence, sensitivity, language comprehension, and prescience bordering on telepathy. She offers shining examples of the heroism of service dogs, from anticipating seizures to resetting a ventilator switch. Along the way, she emphasizes choice-based, positive-reinforcement-only teaching methods and shares valuable insights that every dog owner should know. Engagingly written with a perfect balance of science and observation, this book--soon to be a PBS one hour special and series--is a worthy tribute to our canine friends. 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They had a special about her and her dogs/program on tv (PBS?) and it was really wonderful. Her story and how dogs changed her life as well as how she's now raising/training dogs to help others.

It made me cry it was so moving...:hugs:


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

It sounds like a good read. I'll have to check it out.


----------

